# Leader and tippet question



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I am new to fly fishing and I'm targeting bream. Does everyone buy tippets for bream or just tie on some 4 pound line? How long does my leader need to be???? Would my length need to differ when changing from a floating or popper to a sinking nymph??

Thanks,
Bobby Hendricks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

From what I learned the tippet needs to have a tapper to it for it to cast properly. Not sure how true this is, but you know what my fly fishing knowledge is.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

You don't have to run a tippet but you can roll the cast better with a leader tapering down from the fly line. Then the tippet taper down from the leader. When I bass fish I use only a 7-8ft flouro leader and it works alright for small ponds. If I use my 8wt for carp or bass it's set up with a tippet like any other fishing. 

I guess it just depends on how thick of a leader your using, if you can make a good cast with just a leader then use it... A way to try is just tie on a simple piece of yarn and go out in the yard and see what get. 

Flourocarbon is gonna be the trick though. Nice and stiff and invisible in the water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Bobby, 

You really don't have to overthink bream. I honestly think they'll bite a cigarette butt. I personally use a 6-7' furled leader. They are way better than tapered leaders at turning over larger flies like poppers. Most of them have a tippet ring or loop on the fly end that I would then tie on 4lb or 6lb mono. Fluoro isn't necessary IMO, and it will also sink. Not what you want with smaller poppers and dry flies. I also don't think you need tippet for salt water or warmwater fish. Just use mono or fluoro, it's cheaper and you can buy it in larger lengths. Now if you're trout fishing in mountain streams, that's a whole different ballgame. You'll need actual 6X tippet typically. 

In summary, my usual warmwater set up is like this:

Fly Line > 6' furled leader > 1-2' of 6lb mono > fly


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I didn't think about it sinking. Good point there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

ok thanks guys as of right now I only have 4 or 6 lb mono line attached directly to my fly line. my fly line is a #7 which is a bit big but it is already on the fly reel. I have some #6 line but not sure how much difference it would actually make. I also did not have nearly as much line attached to as everyone is saying so I will have to try the different suggestions. maybe I should have taken a lesson!


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> ok thanks guys as of right now I only have 4 or 6 lb mono line attached directly to my fly line. my fly line is a #7 which is a bit big but it is already on the fly reel. I have some #6 line but not sure how much difference it would actually make. I also did not have nearly as much line attached to as everyone is saying so I will have to try the different suggestions. maybe I should have taken a lesson!


What weight is your fly rod? You want to match the line to the rod. For instance, in general 7wt fly rod=7wt fly line. Some people overline by one weight, but that's another conversation. 

You definitely want a leader of some sort, either tapered or furled. I think furled would be easiest for you. You can buy them as a loop-to-loop connection to the fly line loop. Then you simply tie your mono to the other end. I use a clinch knot to do that, which is easier than tying a blood knot everytime like you would have to do with a tapered leader.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

the one I have is 7wt, figured if I went down one size it might not hurt. I am hoping to come across a 4wt setup before to long. I will have to lookup the furled leader, not sure what that is. I use to no-knots that slide inside the fly line. When I pickup my 4wt would I be better off to buy weight forward line??


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I have gotten most of my bream so far on a tiny little nymph. it would be easier to cast these tiny little jokers with a 3-4wt rod and line correct?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Remember the line cast the lure. Small stuff can be cast with any rod. However, lighter wt rods 1-5 should not be used to cast larger wind resistant flies or heavier weighted flies. You will hook and ear or hit yourself in the back of the head. For Bream you are fine with a 7 but you will have more fun on a 1-4 wt rod. good luck


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> the one I have is 7wt, figured if I went down one size it might not hurt. I am hoping to come across a 4wt setup before to long. I will have to lookup the furled leader, not sure what that is. I use to no-knots that slide inside the fly line. When I pickup my 4wt would I be better off to buy weight forward line??


Yea, using a 7 is like using a surf rod for bass. It will work, but it's overkill. I would definitely downgrade to a 3 or 4wt. I use a 3wt when fishing for just bream. 

As for the line, I would never recommend underlining a rod. The line needs to be heavy enough to "load" the road on the cast. 

Here is the furled leaders I buy:

http://blueskyfly.com/blueskyfly_004.htm


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

In cases where a thick flyline will spook wary fish, a tapered leader is used to convince the fly to lay out past the end of the flyline. The tapered leader, especially made of stiffer mono, may also reduce tangles, and reduce the number of strips required to first move the fly. (sold at academy for $3-$5)

A tippet, in your case would be 2 foot of 4 lb attached to the thin end of a tapered leader.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

TIppet in my mind has a lot to do w/preserving leader life, you can take a leader down to as light of material as U care to. On the water I use a dbl or triple surgeon to quickly add tippet to the end of my leader.:shifty:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

wtbfishin said:


> TIppet in my mind has a lot to do w/preserving leader life, you can take a leader down to as light of material as U care to. On the water I use a dbl or triple surgeon to quickly add tippet to the end of my leader.:shifty:


I agree, ive seen fluorocarbon knotless tapered leaders that cost $8-$9 dollars!
, so I buy the 7 footers now.....and start off with a loop knot at the terminal end.

I use knotless tapered leaders on 9wts and lighter. Big game outfits dont normally require the same finesse, and a simple butt section of 40lb-100lb works....instead of the $tapered$ ones.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Knot less leaders....... That sounds nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

